# Traveling without my BRP



## weeze101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi. Apologies, I know there have already been a few posts about this but I wanted to check there have been no major changes recently. 

I have been living in the UK for the past two years. I received my Unmarried Partner visa and BRP three months ago. In two weeks time, my good friend is having her hens weekend in Paris which I've been planning for the past year. I lost my BRP a few days ago when my wallet dropped from my bag/was lifted from my bag. I really need to attend my friends hens weekend as there people traveling from all over and I would be devastated to miss it. I have contacted the airline who have confirmed they would not require the BRP. If I'm able to provide the unique BRP number, the letter I received with my card, plus evidence of my residency and employment in the UK (tenancy agreement and employment contract) - will this be enough to gain entry back into the UK on this visa? I find it really weird they can't identify me using my biometric information which should be available to them since I supplied all of this data when applying. Why does having a plastic card change my right to enter when I've been approved and already have a passport? It seems archaic. 

I contacted the UKBA and they warned I may be let in as a visitor which would void my current spousal visa. Are they just being over cautious? Is this too risky?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, you won't be let in as visitor. First you must apply for a replacement ASAP and you should show evidence of having done so at UK border which you do on form https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...hment_data/file/316362/BRP_RC__Form_06-14.pdf. It costs £40 and you need to enclose new photos but not your passport. Before you can do so, you have to report the loss to the police and get crime reference number and email Home Office about the loss quoting the number. The form tells you what to do.

Then at UK border, tell the immigration officer you've lost your BRP and have reported to the police and Home Office and have applied for a replacement. They will take your fingerprints and verify them, and check the details of your BRP on their database, and once they are satisfied, will let you in with an open date stamp and write on the back of landing card what they have done. Be apologetic and thank them for their troubles.


----------



## weeze101 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Appreciate the guidance.*

Thank you Joppa. 

I had spoken to the UK Visas and Immigration a few times and was told that it was entirely up to the Immigration Officer and that they couldn't recommend any action to take aside from cancelling my travel plans. The customer service agent advised that my passport has no link whatsoever to my visa and BRP and therefore they couldn't scan it to access data on my visa (which I find absurd). 

What do you mean by open date stamp? I'm sure this has happened a million times before and the officers have a process, but it's just a little nerve wracking with it being a little unknown...


----------



## weeze101 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Further talks...*

Hi Joppa,

I have just spoken to UK Visas and Immigration again and they have advised if I leave the UK whilst an application is in for a replacement card that this could cancel my application as I left the UK. They have advised they cannot provide advice aside from cancelling my plans to travel as if I am let into the UK it would likely be as a visitor which supersedes my current and requires me to apply again (which would involve paying another £600).

I called UK Visas and Immigration to see if they could return my documents and if they could supply me with a copy of the approval letter as I (annoyingly am struggling to find this document at home), they have advised they don't supply duplications. If I am able to take along a letter from my employer, a letter from the NHS, a copy of my tenancy agreement and hopefully a letter from UK Visas and Immigration confirming my application do you think this will be enough to get back in?

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is a procedure for checking your lost BRP details at UK border through fingerprinting database (IFB), which links up to your BRP. Clearly the call centre staff have no clue about what happens at UK border - not surprising as it's a different section of Home Office. True, your passport as such has no direct link to your visa or BRP (but they can dig it out if they want to in the back office, but not at immigration desk), but it's the fingerprinting database that will link to your BRP, which is the whole idea behind capturing biometrics.
Open date stamp is a rectangular stamp just with the date, port of entry and officer number on it.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

In regards to the "open date" stamp... if you were just visiting the UK as a tourist, you'd get a stamp in your passport that looks like this:












When you come and go on your Unmarried Partner/FLR(M) visa, you receive the "Open Date" stamp that looks like this:












In most instances your BRP Number and its expiry date are hand written in just above the stamp, but in your case, when you return from your friend's Hen do, there will likely not be your BRP number written in, given that it's been reported lost/stolen. 

You will notice that unlike the stamp that you receive as a tourist, _this_ stamp has absolutely no indication of how long of a visit you are restricted to nor any indication that you are prohibited to work... that lack of the time/employment restriction part of the stamp is what makes it open date.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really but I know what you are trying to say. The top stamp is leave to enter as visitor, with employment and public funds prohibited endorsement. It confers a specific leave (legal permission) to be in UK. The bottom stamp simply records your UK entry and says nothing about the type of leave you have nor does it confer any leave. Since moving over to BRP, passport stamps no longer give a full picture of your immigration status and must be checked together with BRP, immigration status document etc.


----------



## weeze101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

I have received an email advising:
_Further to our earlier e-mail.

You are advised not to make any travel arrangements until you have received the replacement BRP.

However, if you do decide to travel, to return to the United Kingdom, you will need to apply for a Replacement BRP Visa. Details of how to apply for a Replacement BRP Visa can be found on the Home Office website at . The Replacement BRP Visa can be used once to re-enter the United Kingdom. You will not be allowed to travel to the United Kingdom without either a BRP or the Replacement BRP Visa. You are advised not to make any arrangements to travel back to the United Kingdom until you have received the Replacement BRP Visa.

Thank you

Lost & Stolen BRP Team_

Should I perhaps apply for the Replacement Visa or just go to the border with proof I have applied for the replacement? Sorry, I know, millions of questions!!

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Rules may have changed since 2012 and they may no longer allow people to re-enter without BRP or replacement BRP visa. You'd better follow their guidance as it seems to come from the correct people.


> Replace your BRP if you’re outside the UK
> You can’t apply for a new BRP until you’re back in the UK. Instead, you must apply for a ‘replacement BRP visa’ which you can use once to re-enter the UK. A replacement BRP visa costs £72.


----------



## weeze101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Rules may have changed since 2012 and they may no longer allow people to re-enter without BRP or replacement BRP visa. You'd better follow their guidance as it seems to come from the correct people.


Okay great thanks Joppa! I've applied for a single entry visa, I have to go to an office first thing on the 11th so hopefully it will be okay. Thanks for your help.


----------



## weeze101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Joppa, do you happen to know how long it will take to process a single entry visa? I am booked in first thing on the Friday that I am there. I need to fly back to the UK on the Sunday. I have looked high and low for any information about this process and the only people I can get through to keep telling me that they can't advise any information which is very frustrating.

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Where are you now?


----------



## weeze101 (Jun 30, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Where are you now?


Hi Joppa,

I am in the United Kingdom now. I'm actually considering cancelling my application for the single entry visa as it seems like it can take several business days/weeks to clear before I can get back into the UK. I think I might just take the police report, a note from my employer, confirmation of the replacement application and anything else I can get my hands on and chancing it at the border on the way back in. 

I just wish there were a customer service line I could call where they actually knew about the procedure at the physical UK border rather than being super vague and non committal about the advice!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think they changed the procedure for those with missing/lost document to make them apply for a visa or replacement document before their return to reduce congestion at UK border. This doesn't mean you won't be allowed back in without the visa or replacement BRP, but you do take a chance.


----------

